# Pronunciation of נראה



## Chazz

Hi



How do you pronounce נראה

נראה אותך nere or nire?
נראה כבר nere or nire?

Thanks


----------



## anipo

Whith an i. Nir'e.


----------



## origumi

For several decades already "i" is sweeping toward "e" in colloquial speech of certain groups. Therefore you may hear the "e" variant although grammatically "i" is definitely required, as noted above.


----------



## Drink

It may also be relevant to point out that in the hif'il of this root, the "i" becomes "e": הֶרְאָה (her'a)


----------



## arielipi

Also many say nire and not nir'e.


----------



## airelibre

There is also nir'a. Nir'ali seems more common than nir'eli to me, in informal speech.


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> There is also nir'a. Nir'ali seems more common than nir'eli to me, in informal speech.


This also is a modern Hebrew deformation (form change) compared to earlier periods.

http://hebrew-academy.org.il/2013/06/נראָה-ונראֶה/
https://www.safa-ivrit.org/pronounce/nire.php
http://www.language-editing.co.il/nire
http://www.nrg.co.il/online/47/ART2/560/521.html


----------



## Ali Smith

I just heard someone say 

אתה נראה לי בחור צנוע. נכון?

He clearly pronounced it nir'e because he was using it in the present tense. He is a native speaker and on top of that he is an orator.

However, when used in the past tense, נראה must be pronounced nir'a.


----------



## Techref

Good point.
But I always think that נראה לי is used for the present. 
Whether the situation is past or not, I would still say "nire li" and I wonder if the feminine form would be "nira li"?


----------



## Drink

In proper Hebrew, nir'e is present, and nir'a is past. In colloquial Hebrew the present is also often pronounced nir'a.

Regardless, the feminine is nir'et (נראית, though many misspell it נראת) in the present and nir'ata (נראתה) in the past.


----------

